# What is this now :/



## Ckhose49 (7 mo ago)

Now I have these popping up EVERYWHERE!!!

Can someone give me guidance on what it is and how to get rid of them?!?


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Those are just seed heads. Mow to get rid of them. …but they'll come back so mow again.

Unfortunately, based on this, it *looks* like Bermuda grass seed heads to me. If you're wanting a Tall Fescue lawn, eliminating Bermuda is very difficult IMO. Eliminate Bermuda


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

Yes, seed heads from grass, but not from tall fescue. In fact from bremudagrass. If your grass type is not tall fescue but bermudagrass you do not need to worry.


----------



## Ckhose49 (7 mo ago)

2L8 said:


> Yes, seed heads from grass, but not from tall fescue. In fact from bremudagrass. If your grass type is not tall fescue but bermudagrass you do not need to worry.


Well that sucks :/ cause Ive been doing nothing but tall fescue over seeds and planting in my yard. 😩


----------



## Ckhose49 (7 mo ago)

Pannellde said:


> Those are just seed heads. Mow to get rid of them. …but they'll come back so mow again.
> 
> Unfortunately, based on this, it *looks* like Bermuda grass seed heads to me. If you're wanting a Tall Fescue lawn, eliminating Bermuda is very difficult IMO. Eliminate Bermuda


Dang, :/ guess ill be killing it all and reseeding this fall. Cause I want tall fescue


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Ckhose49 said:


> Pannellde said:
> 
> 
> > Those are just seed heads. Mow to get rid of them. …but they'll come back so mow again.
> ...


Ornamec is your friend.


----------



## Pannellde (7 mo ago)

Lawn Noob said:


> Ckhose49 said:
> 
> 
> > Pannellde said:
> ...


(para 3.2) https://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld60E008.pdf


----------



## Ckhose49 (7 mo ago)

Lawn Noob said:


> Ckhose49 said:
> 
> 
> > Pannellde said:
> ...


Whats Ornamec?? Lol


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Ornamec is a selective herbicide that can be used to get bermuda out of fescue.


----------

